# Human Nature?



## safeinsanity (May 29, 2021)

What do you think about it? Personally I think *it sucks*! 😝

I mean are most humans really that stupid, rude, nosy, click orientated, confrontational, and drawn to drama by nature?  ... Or is it just another excuse to be an asshole? 😄

If being human means that we have to run around behaving like a total selfish/inconsiderate jerk to everyone, then I think that we should work as hard as possible not to become human.


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2021)

Agree. But there is goodness in everyone and we can only hope that the small part of them which is still human will respond to us kindly. I have seen a lot of people being rude and mean on the internet. They do so because they can escape from the consequences. 

It is always good to be selective whom we are going to be more than strangers. Better safe than sorry.


----------

